# micro sword



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i got some micro sword and some snail kill stuff and i am gonna add the micro sword but i was wondering how to treat with the snail kill cause it says to use in the main tank and i cant do that casue of my mts and cherrys


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't use it.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

then how can i completely clean the plant of plant eating snails?

does micro sword need anything special?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Buy some puffer fish or some other kind of snail removing fish. If you want to become a successful aquarist, do everything natural. I never listen to the lfs dealer that says the only way to treat white spot is to buy a $5 bottle which sits in the shelf for a few years and never gets used again.
Algae problems:
Comercial way:Algae clear and glass scrubber-natural way: pleco.
Cycling tank:
Comercial way: Bacteria tablets-natural way: seed filter with other filter medium.
Breeding cardinals:
Comercial way: blackwater extract-natural way: peat.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

clown loaches are great for cleaning up snails or you could use a snail trap!


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

snail trap? what is it how do i make 1?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Use potassium permagnate (sp?). Remove the plants and treat then rinse and soak in treated tap water.


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

j-man, after reading your post I remembered reading something about an alum/water mix you can soak new plants in to kill any snails and/or snail eggs, BEFORE you put the plants in your tank. I've been looking for the past 40 minutes in all my books for the receipe, but couldn't find it. 
I don't mind the snails since I can feed them to my black ghost kife and my crawfish, so I've never tried it out and can't vouch for its efficacy or safety!!!
But PLEASE DON'T just go ahead and experiment with a random mixture, since it might do more harm than good!!!

Maybe another forum member also knows about this and can provide more info on it.


----------

